
Ask HN: Could voice commands make programming easier? - hoodoof
Seems that voice commands might be a useful tool in programming?<p>What ideas do you have for how voice commands might enhance the programming process?<p>I&#x27;d be happy to be talking into a headset whilst programming.  Might be a little bit dorky but hey is that a problem?
======
popey456963
I imagine it might turn out something like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc)
\- Which may not be the best. Coding using voice is incredibly tiresome and
with the speed most programmers can type is unnecessary.

However, saying that, if you have a voice to text engine that _works_, you
could theoretically have some fun with different compiler settings. For
example, saying "Go" to continue after breakpoints could be fun, meaning you
can just lay back whilst trying to find the issues with your code.

